# Laparascopic lysis adhesions uterus



## sknapp56 (Oct 17, 2012)

Need help with coding a diagnostic laparascopy with lysis of adhesions between the bladder and uterus with separation of bladder from the uterus. The only code I can see is the 58578 unlisted laparasopy procedure uterus. Is there a more specific code for this?


----------



## syllingk (Oct 17, 2012)

Was there anything else adhesed to the organs? It looks like that is going to be your best bet but take a look at 44180, 51999, or 58660. 
It is always hard to tell when the note isn't posted.


----------



## preserene (Oct 17, 2012)

I would suggest for *49329 *- unlisted laparoscopic procedure *peritonium, *omentum, the reason is : adhesion has occured at peritonial level between the uterus and the bladder peritonium. The proceudre undertaken is adhesiolysis at those tissues, which procedure is unlisted.


----------

